# I finally have Ghosts in my house!



## swords (May 8, 2010)

I got 3 Ghost Mantids (P. paradoxa) from Craig this morning. I am so stoked to be able to study these I've been fascinated with the exotic mantids since seeing an article in some magazine years ago, never was able to own any til finding this forum!

Here's some pics of their individual vivariums with live plants and mosses.

Black







Green it must know it's green since it's been on the foliage all day and avoided the wood and the dark ones are the opposite.






Brown






Photo enlarged and inverted in PS






Black in regular inverted pose - how do they not get headaches and fall off!?






Thanks again Craig!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 8, 2010)

Wow, I'm not going to let any of my ghosts see these pix lest they go on strike for fancier living conditions! Had you misted them just before you took the pix?


----------



## swords (May 8, 2010)

Thanks I love putting together planted displays and thankfully mantids aren't afraid of light like tarantulas are.

If I leave the mister alone it dries out to about 60-70% Rh. I've had the plants in for a week or so. I just thought the mantids might like a drink after their move (I didn't spray them directly of course).


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2010)

Won't hurt to spray them directly and I do it sometimes. Those setups are very nice. Only concern I have is molting. Seems they have few choices on where to molt. But other than that, looks great!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 8, 2010)

Yea, I like your setup to!


----------



## Chief Tom (May 8, 2010)

Wow! Very Cool!


----------



## swords (May 8, 2010)

If you think it would help I could put taller arching twigs in. When the larger plants grow in there will also be even more places to hang from.


----------



## swords (May 16, 2010)

Well my dark brown/black female ghost molted last night seemingly successfully. The decorations on her legs have gotten more elaborate/asymmetrical.






Had to chase a fly out of her vivarium, when should I try to feed her again? I figured not before 24 hours so she can harden up. My Tarantulas take a week or two to have their fangs harden but I don't know if I should wait so long with a tiny mantis?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 17, 2010)

they look awesome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 18, 2010)

When little they seem to come back quick, give her a good day and then mist and if she drinks, she can eat.


----------



## Montisa (May 20, 2010)

swords said:


> Well my dark brown/black female ghost molted last night seemingly successfully. The decorations on her legs have gotten more elaborate/asymmetrical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet photos!


----------

